# Bow is pulling me back when at full draw



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not understanding what you mean by "the bow insists to pull me back to original position". This could mean several different things:
- you are creeping forward with your release hand
- the cams need adjustment so that the "valley" is a little longer
- draw length is way too long
- you are softening or relaxing when you get past the peak of the draw force curve.

A 40" ATA bow is likely a little long for you. My DL is about 26.5" and I shoot better with a 36" bow.

A head to toe photo taken from a spot perpendicular to the shooting line while you are at full draw could help us diagnose the problem.

Allen


----------



## upatreearchery (Dec 29, 2017)

Would need a pic but it could be to short of draw length so your not inside bracing the bow like you should


----------

